# Accountant - Evening & Weekend work



## QED (16 Jun 2008)

Hi everyone. This is my first post! How exciting.

I am a Chartered Accountant who has just moved into new house and has a wedding coming up to plan and (help) pay for so I could use some extra income.

I work 9 to 5 so have a lot of spare time in the evenings and week-ends. I would like to do some small company / sole trader accounts, tax returns, CRO returns etc. I am new to the town where I live so don't have many contacts outside my circle of friends. I put a classified ad in the local paper but got no response.

I think people are afraid to move from their current accountant and my friends probably don't want me to get all their financial information even though confidentiality is one of my highest priorities.

Can anyone suggest a way to drum up a small bit of business? - Thanks.


----------



## fandango1 (16 Jun 2008)

Can you give some indication of what part of the country you are in?
Thanks,


----------



## QED (16 Jun 2008)

I'm in Limerick / Clare area.


----------



## QED (16 Jun 2008)

I should say that I'm working in industry for 2 years since qualifying so there is no conflict re. clients etc.


----------



## ubiquitous (16 Jun 2008)

Be careful not to do so unless you go the whole hog and obtaining a practising cert, professional indemnity insurance etc in compliance with ICAI regulations. If you break their rules, this may have a serious impact on your career and professional standing. At least one ICAI member was in recent years publicly disciplined in recent years for practising without the necessary certification, and the case (including details of full name etc) was published accordingly by the ICAI.


----------



## QED (16 Jun 2008)

I agree with point on cert and insurance. I would only consider taking on the work if there was sufficient volume to 'go the whole hog'.

I must check the ICAI web-site for guidelines.


----------



## xxx (16 Jun 2008)

It would be ok to take on bookkeeping work though, vat and paye returns etc.


----------



## QED (16 Jun 2008)

I know this information is probably on the ICAI web-site but surely it would be ok to produce and submit accounts for audit exempt companies?

Anyway, my current problem is that I don't know how to get any work to do.


----------



## ubiquitous (16 Jun 2008)

You will probably find on www.carb.ie the details of the case I mentioned.


----------



## ubiquitous (16 Jun 2008)

Your best bet to get work might be to work on a casual basis (on the PAYE system) for a local accountant.


----------



## rabbit (16 Jun 2008)

QED said:


> Anyway, my current problem is that I don't know how to get any work to do.


 
Advertise ?   Do some door to door calling on local businesses . offering cheaper prices ?  Many businesses in the current economic climate would like to cut overheads if they can get the work done in a competent manner.


----------



## simplyjoe (16 Jun 2008)

Good luck with your search. As previously mentioned make sure you are covered from a professional/insurance aspect. When I commenced I subcontracted work from an other accountancy firm. Even better if this could be done on a PAYE basis. From an employers perspective a practicing accountant would be slighly wary of giving work to an accountant that is in industry. You would need to demonstrate that you are capable of putting a file together. The bookkeeping will come. You need to personally contact or target businesses. This work is lucrative, low risk and can be done at times that suits yourself.


----------



## QED (16 Jun 2008)

Thank you Simplyjoe. That's good advice. I did work/train in Practice and would like to think I can put a good file together.

Does anyone think that accountant firms will be annoyed if I start approaching their clients. I know that this is just healthy competition and the client decides who to work with, but I can't 100% rule out wanting or needing to work for these firms at some point in the future.


----------



## ubiquitous (16 Jun 2008)

QED said:


> Does anyone think that accountant firms will be annoyed if I start approaching their clients.


Yes


QED said:


> I know that this is just healthy competition and the client decides who to work with, but I can't 100% rule out wanting or needing to work for these firms at some point in the future.


You will have to make your own judgment on that.

To be honest, I can't see many clients reacting favourably to cold calls unless/until they already are aware of you and happy that you are reputable and bona fide. If they're not happy with their existing accountant, they are more likely to opt to change to an established competitor who comes recommended by someone they trust than to opt for an unproven newcomer. I hope this isn't too negative.


----------



## QED (16 Jun 2008)

That is exactly my problem Ubiquitous.

I fully understand why people would not easily trust someone like me with their accounts and tax etc. especially since I think that most people have a fear of paying too much tax or getting into trouble with the taxman for underpayment. It is much easiler and 'safer' to keep things as they are.

I suppose it's up to me to convince people of my ability and their potential savings.


----------



## rabbit (16 Jun 2008)

QED said:


> I fully understand why people would not easily trust someone like me with their accounts and tax etc. especially since I think that most people have a fear of paying too much tax or getting into trouble with the taxman for underpayment. It is much easiler and 'safer' to keep things as they are.
> 
> I suppose it's up to me to convince people of my ability and their potential savings.


Well said.   However, their is a huge market for your services, as most if not all business people and self-employed people need to get someone to do their books / submit their returns to the revenue authorities.  If you can do a competent job for realistic rates you will thrive.   In fact, I think there is a fantastic opportunity for a franchised chain of realistically priced book-keepers / accountants here.


----------



## QED (17 Jun 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. 

I think I will approach some of the smaller businesses around and offer to do some accountancy / book-keeping etc.


----------



## Flax (17 Jun 2008)

Could you get work from a company looking for a part-time accounts person?

[broken link removed]=


----------



## Importer (17 Jun 2008)

I've sent you a PM


----------



## michaelsu (6 May 2009)

simplyjoe said:


> Good luck with your search. As previously mentioned make sure you are covered from a professional/insurance aspect. When I commenced I subcontracted work from an other accountancy firm. Even better if this could be done on a PAYE basis. From an employers perspective a practicing accountant would be slighly wary of giving work to an accountant that is in industry. You would need to demonstrate that you are capable of putting a file together. The bookkeeping will come. You need to personally contact or target businesses. This work is lucrative, low risk and can be done at times that suits yourself.


 
Simply Joe would it be possible to contact you ?


----------



## STEINER (6 May 2009)

I wish you well QED in your search for extra work down south, and for your wedding.

While it is ok to do certain work; unless you have a practising cert, you should not produce accounts that an external third party may rely on.

Here in Dublin it is actually impossible to get an interview for any qualified accountant role in industry or practice.  Work has dried up.


----------



## brainfreeze (9 Jul 2009)

Hi All,
I run a small outsourcing business in Galway offering bookkeeping and payroll services. I am receiving a lot of requests for quotes recently and, at this stage, while I can take on more payrolls because I have an employee who helps with that, I cannot handle anymore bookkeeping as I deal with this myself only. If anyone is interested in perhaps coming onboard in a self employed capacity and quoting for the bookkeeping services or discussing other alternatives please contact me and we can take it further.


----------

